# Bottom Bracket: 68mm shell, BSA threading?



## piedwagtail91 (10 Oct 2009)

i was thinking of getting one of these
http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/The_Lincolnshire_Poacher.html

but don't know anything about threads. Can anyone tell me if a miche track bottom bracket will fit these threads - Bottom Bracket: 68mm shell, BSA threading
thanks


----------



## D4VOW (10 Oct 2009)

The Miche BB comes in either Italian or English threads so yes it will fit if you use the English threaded version.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (10 Oct 2009)

thanks. letter to father christmas it is then!


----------

